# Got My Vizsla Yesterday



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I picked up Oscar yesterday at 8 weeks, he is gorgeous!! He settled in reasonably well considering the 5 hou car journey home. He is fast asleep in his crate and off to the vets in a 
minute to have his 1st injection 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/album/share/public?album_id=109012709


----------

